# Does anyone know who manufactured the Schwinn Approve tubular rims in the 70's



## highwheel431 (Jan 21, 2015)

Does anyone know who manufactured the Schwinn Approved tubular rims in 1974?  Super Champion? Mavic?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm pretty positive Schwinn was still making their Tubular rims at this time. The high end lightweights had rims from a few different manufactures like Araya and Weinmann.  Schwinn Tubular S's were all made in house.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 22, 2015)

http://sheldonbrown.com/chicago-schwinns.html


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 22, 2015)

The quality of Schwinn tubular rims changed significantly about 1974. welded areas were sloppy, and the grinding too, the branding misplaced and double or single knurling of 'railroad tracks'. At that time I was under the impression, or heard rumors that Schwinn rims along with other companies being exported for manufacture were made in Mexico. They look like the type of 'quality' that many companies in the states were having made south of the border during the period too.

However, In all those years which I would not touch one, of late I've had a few which needed cleaning and the chrome seems to be the same as prior.


----------



## highwheel431 (Jan 22, 2015)

Perhaps I'm using the wrong verbiage.  I'm taking about the rims used on Paramount's with tubular tires.


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 22, 2015)

I believe it was Weinmann or Mavic: http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-v...uld-original-72-schwinn-paramount-p-13-a.html


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a 73 Paramount with the original sew up wheels on it. I'll look to see what rims it has tomorrow.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Jan 24, 2015)

I had a conversation about these rims with Sam Fitzsimmons last weekend at the Butler, PA swap. He mentioned they were made by Mavic as well.  I have  NOS set that I'm going to lace to drilled record hubs for my 76 Team Schwinn Paramount P-14. All I need is a set of the correct tires and the build is done.


----------



## Honestherman (Jan 26, 2015)

No Matter who did the welding on the wheels or assembled them. I feel Schwinn made Schwinn. Any and every company who puts their name on them is responsible for the product and its quality. So I say Schwinn made Schwinn and its their Baby. 
 But  Who is in Grants Tomb ?


----------



## highwheel431 (Jan 26, 2015)

Just for the record if it says "Schwinn Approved" that means that it was not made by Schwinn.  It was tested and certified for use on Schwinn's but is manufactured by other component manufacturers.


----------



## photogravity (Jan 27, 2015)

highwheel431 said:


> Just for the record if it says "Schwinn Approved" that means that it was not made by Schwinn.  It was tested and certified for use on Schwinn's but is manufactured by other component manufacturers.




+1 What you are stating is common knowledge. If it was _made_ by Schwinn it said Schwinn, else it said Schwinn Approved.


----------



## highwheel431 (Jan 27, 2015)

photogravity said:


> +1 What you are stating is common knowledge. If it was _made_ by Schwinn it said Schwinn, else it said Schwinn Approved.




Apparently you didn't read the answers that I was getting on this board stating that Schwinn Approved Rims were made by Schwinn.


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 27, 2015)

I found more information on the Paramount tubular rims here: http://search.bikelist.org/query.as...?"&SearchPrefix=@msgsubject&SortBy=MsgDate[a]

For what it's worth Schwinn listed the following 5 different rims for sew-up tires in the 1974 dealer parts catalog: 

Fiamme Red Label type Corsa (14oz)
Fiamme Yellow Label type Super Corsa (12oz)
"Schwinn Approved 260" as used on Paramount Track (I believe a Weinmann 260g)
"Schwinn Approved 330" (I believe a Weinmann 330g)
"Schwinn Approved 350" (I believe a Weinmann wood-filled 350g)

There is a pic of the "Schwinn Approved 330" label here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/68157551@N00/2338960881/in/photostream/


----------



## Honestherman (Jan 27, 2015)

highwheel431 said:


> Just for the record if it says "Schwinn Approved" that means that it was not made by Schwinn.  It was tested and certified for use on Schwinn's but is manufactured by other component manufacturers.




You are missing my point. But you did say tested and certified.  I just said Schwinn is responsible for the quality then too.


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 27, 2015)

In some cases Schwinn Approved was more than just tested and certified. Some Schwinn Approved components were either partially or completely designed by Schwinn. By partially I mean that they often took an existing component and demanded improvements or changes from the original OEM version. In some cases these improvements would then be manifested in the OEM branded version as well.


----------



## highwheel431 (Jan 27, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> In some cases Schwinn Approved was more than just tested and certified. Some Schwinn Approved components were either partially or completely designed by Schwinn. By partially I mean that they often took an existing component and demanded improvements or changes from the original OEM version. In some cases these improvements would then be manifested in the OEM branded version as well.




Your assessment of the process is correct.  I worked as an engineer in the Schwinn Research Department in the mid 70's.  As an example I worked on the Schwinn Approved GT500 derailleur.  This is the derailleur with the "wing" on the cage so that the chain cannot get stuck when peddled backwards.  This derailleur started life as a Huret and the development of the cage was done by Schwinn and given to Huret for manufacturing.  Schwinn even signed over the patent rights to Huret.


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 27, 2015)

highwheel431 said:


> Your assessment of the process is correct.  I worked as an engineer in the Schwinn Research Department in the mid 70's.  As an example I worked on the Schwinn Approved GT500 derailleur...




*Very* interesting, thanks for the reply. I was actually thinking of that derailleur as well as certain freewheels when mentioning Schwinn initiated design changes. With your direct Schwinn connection I hope you won't mind if I contact you with some questions in the future! I am absolutely fascinated by the inside technical details of how some of these components and design changes came to be.


----------



## photogravity (Jan 28, 2015)

highwheel431 said:


> Apparently you didn't read the answers that I was getting on this board stating that Schwinn Approved Rims were made by Schwinn.




Actually, I did read those answers. I was buttressing your statement.


----------



## highwheel431 (Jan 28, 2015)

photogravity said:


> Actually, I did read those answers. I was buttressing your statement.




Point taken


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 6, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> I found more information on the Paramount tubular rims here: http://search.bikelist.org/query.as...?"&SearchPrefix=@msgsubject&SortBy=MsgDate[a]
> 
> For what it's worth Schwinn listed the following 5 different rims for sew-up tires in the 1974 dealer parts catalog:
> 
> ...






Here is a rim I have in my collection that I was going to sell.  It says "Schwinn Approved 260" so, this is the
correct rim that was used on the Paramount Track bikes?  I know it's a rim that's extremely difficult to find and I'll
never use it.

Anyone restoring a Paramount Track bike should need this for a proper restoration. It's straight but needs a good polish.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 6, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> Here is a rim I have in my collection that I was going to sell.  It says "Schwinn Approved 260" so, this is the
> correct rim that was used on the Paramount Track bikes?




That's what it says in the '74 through '80 dealer parts catalogs I have, but I have no experience with any track bikes to verify.


----------



## highwheel431 (Feb 6, 2015)

The 260's could be special ordered on the road bikes in the 70's.  That's what I did on my custom 74 build.  Also I don't remember what came standard on my track bikes, the 330's or the 260's.  So the 260's might have been special order for both the P14 & P15.  

But there does not appear to be any definitive answer on who manufactured these rims?


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 6, 2015)

I've always assumed it was Weinmann, but I have no definitive proof. These are not the same rims but the Schwinn Approved logo has some similarities to what Weinmann was using at the time:


----------



## highwheel431 (Feb 6, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> I've always assumed it was Weinmann, but I have no definitive proof. These are not the same rims but the Schwinn Approved logo has some similarities to what Weinmann was using at the time:




The Schwinn rims have eyelets and they are made in France.  Weinmann as far as I know never made rims in France.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 6, 2015)

Not all of the Schwinn Approved tubular rim labels indicate "France", but any that do are most likely Mavic or Super Champion since Weinmann rims were from Belgium. From what I see now it appears that Super Champion had rims that were 260g and 330g, matching exactly the designations on two of the Schwinn Approved tubulars. Another was 345g, which may have been relabeled as the Schwinn Approved 350. At this point I'll revise my statement and say the best answer to the original question is Super Champion. I'd like to see somebody who has examples of all of them to offer an opinion.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 6, 2015)

OK, What do you call all the Schwinn bikes that are in Target and WalMart. Are they Schwinn or Schwinn Approved?
My Idea is Schwinn, But So many people disagree with me. They call them Chinese C (stuff)


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2015)

thebikeman said:


> OK, What do you call all the Schwinn bikes that are in Target and WalMart. *Are they Schwinn or Schwinn Approved?*
> My Idea is Schwinn, But So many people disagree with me. They call them Chinese C (stuff)




Neither, Schwinn died at the end of the last century. ............^....^.....^......^....crap


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 3, 2015)

highwheel431 said:


> Does anyone know who manufactured the Schwinn Approved tubular rims in 1974?  Super Champion? Mavic?




I'll take another stab at this. I just found a Jan. '76 dealer bulletin announcing a factory Paramount Component "Special Sale" (blowing off excess Paramount parts after the boom ended), and among other parts it listed the following rims:

Medaille D'Or alloy rim 27 x 1, 36 holes - $6.20 each
Pellet alloy rim 27 x 1, Sch. App. #330 - $3.85 each
​
According to this '76 Palo Alto Bikes catalog page the Medaille D'Or was made by Super Champion and weighed 260 grams, maybe this was the Schwinn Approved 260? I never heard of Pellet, but that apparently was the Schwinn Approved 330.

You would cry if you saw the rest of the parts and prices in the list...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> I'll take another stab at this. I just found a Jan. '76 dealer bulletin announcing a factory Paramount Component "Special Sale" (blowing off excess Paramount parts after the boom ended), and among other parts it listed the following rims:
> 
> Medaille D'Or alloy rim 27 x 1, 36 holes - $6.20 each
> Pellet alloy rim 27 x 1, Sch. App. #330 - $3.85 each
> ...




I sure would love to have your reading material. Id have a stack of reporters in the magazine rack next to the throne...


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 3, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Id have a stack of reporters in the magazine rack next to the throne...




How did you know? Seriously, that's where they are right now... :o


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 4, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> How did you know? Seriously, that's where they are right now... :o




Great minds think alike.. either that, or we both just kinda obsessed...maybe both...maybe...


----------

